# Boston Frenchie Crosses?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about boston/french bull dog crosses? Anyone ever meet one or own/handle one?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have not but I would wonder why in the world anyone would want to mix those 2 breeds? Why not just get a Boston or a Frenchie? They are both wonderful breeds, just as they are.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

There is someone in the area breeding them intentionally. I didn't understand the decision either, so I wondered if they were trying to do something intentionally. I have never handled a frenchie, but I have owned a Boston. Man I loved that crazy little sucker! He was insane though, but smart as a whip. But INSANE. Seems like Bostons are either hot or cold, most of them being spazz cases.

My next dog will be a boston. Even though the "next dog" is a long ways off, I keep looking at ads and petfinder compulsively. The frenchie/boston crosses are so cute that I can't keep them off of my mind.

Just curious if they are calmer. It doesn't matter, but I am so curious. However, my next dog will be a boston, not a cross.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are considering a mix of these two breeds, or a purebred pup of either one, you should be aware of the health problems that you can be running into. 

The following links will get you a start on French Bulldog health:

The Breathing System (including heat stroke, brachycephalic syndrome, stenotic nares, tracheal collapse, cleft palate . . . ) 
Heat Stroke
Elongated Soft Palate
Stenotic Nares
Tracheal Collapse
Cleft Palate
Megaesophagus
Summation
The Spinal System
von Willebrand's Disease
Hip Dysplasia
Patellar Luxation
Hot Spots
Atopic Dermatitis
Various Conditions 

http://www.bullmarketfrogs.com/articles/healthconcerns.htm

http://www.kismet.net/shalyn/health.htm

Boston Terriers share many of the same issues. 

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/breeds/bostonterrier2.htm

http://www.bostonterrierhub.com/boston_terrier_health_problems.html

A mix of the two breeds, to be healthy, therefore, should come with as much study for health in the lines behind as you would want for a purebred litter. 

Just saw your new post above. I wouldn't doubt the aim of the cross is about temperament as most Bostons I know have had that 'crazy' element to them as well. It would be a rare breeder that would be tackling this through a cross and striving toward an individually decided goal . . . . but I do know a couple of those rare breeders that work outside the system and are incredibly ethical, so you'd have to judge that by getting to know them. IMHO there is no other way to tell.

SOB


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

When I hear people advertise this cross, they always tout the temperament and looks of the Frenchie and the health of the boston. (Coincdentally *sarcasm* BYB and puppy mill bostons tend to breed naturally, have big litters and tend to free-whelp, which are MAJOR expenses- to the tune of 3-5K per litter, typically of 2-3 puppies- for reputable frenchie breeders and one of the main reasons they're so pricey) ANd the puppies DO look a lot a like at 6-8 weeks, if you're not used to just HOW MUCH bone Frenchies have. But both breeds have significant amounts of health problems, and a lot overlap. I wouldn't touch either breed from a less than stellar breeder- a mix of the two is unlikely to be much healthier. 

Figure out what it is you want and don't want - the Boston CrayZay personality (They were originally bred, apparently, from dogs that looked like but may or may not have been actual fighting dogs- fun little guys, but high energy), the Frenchie personality & attitude and look, or what? And pick a reputable breeder in one breed or the other.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

trainingjunkie said:


> There is someone in the area breeding them intentionally. I didn't understand the decision either, so I wondered if they were trying to do something intentionally. I have never handled a frenchie, but I have owned a Boston. Man I loved that crazy little sucker! He was insane though, but smart as a whip. But INSANE. Seems like Bostons are either hot or cold, most of them being spazz cases.
> 
> My next dog will be a boston. Even though the "next dog" is a long ways off, I keep looking at ads and petfinder compulsively. The frenchie/boston crosses are so cute that I can't keep them off of my mind.
> 
> Just curious if they are calmer. It doesn't matter, but I am so curious. However, my next dog will be a boston, not a cross.



I have known a few French Bulldogs and let me be the first to say "they are AMAZING little dogs"  My boy Carsten is in love with a French Bulldog named Jazz. She is an older gal now and sadly, has Cancer. She lived with a Boston for years but he passed away because of a heart issue.  If you are thinking of a dog with that silly, clownlike personality but less energetic, you might want to look more closely at the French Bulldogs. They are such fun little dogs and even though they have a short burst of energy from time to time, they are much more sedate then the Bostons. 

sorry, just had to include these









How cute is she when she sleeps?









I really love this little gal... I might have to get one of my own someday


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a new frenchie mom, after wanting one for years. They are great dogs. Very low key and happy to do just about anything, but as everyone mentioned, you need to be careful with the health problems and get them from a reputable breeder.

I'm actually living with a frenchie breeder right now to help out with litters this summer  First one coming in a few days!

My boy<3:


















Some of the babies I'm living with currently:

































I was considering Boston's before finally taking the plunge into frenchie land, but I liked how the frenchie is a bit more low energy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

meggels said:


> I was considering Boston's before finally taking the plunge into frenchie land, but I liked how the frenchie is a bit more low energy.


I am drooling over this little honey. 

Does your friend show her dogs?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Little Lego<3 He's sooooo fricken sweet. I just smush him everyday against my face LOL. 

And yes, yes she does! We were just at a show last weekend when the fawn (the older one pictured) went best of bred by in his breed AND the non sporting group. That's her baby


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Also, this is my favorite video hehe, with both breeds 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCNx55zuRmY


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I run agility and compete in obedience and rally. I have not seen the frenchies excel in these areas! However, I have seen them struggle in a hilarious and endearing manner! Anyone run a frenchie?

I have an am staff and a staffy bull that I compete with now. Both are INSANE. They need a couple of hours of work/exercise a day along with tons of play time and buckets of attention. And they still drive me crazy. When they "slow down" I will add a dog. Both dogs are three now and they haven't even begun to settle. 

With the bully breeds, I have to really think about compatibility. I know that neither the boston or the frenchie are fighters, but neither breed is known for being push-overs either...

I am thrilled by the amounts of information! Thank you!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

trainingjunkie, did you ever see Andrea Moore's boy Bullmarket Shogun Spirit Dragon "Gunny"? He passed away last year, I think, at ... 14? 15? and was active and competitive in agility until he was nearly 12. 

No, they're not a breed to look for if you want a multi-MACH, super competitive-at-the-national-level. They're not going to be a good match for anyone who competes outdoors frequently, either, I'd imagine. But other than the amount of bone they've got, I can't imagine that those concerns wouldn't apply to Bostons, too.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> trainingjunkie, did you ever see Andrea Moore's boy Bullmarket Shogun Spirit Dragon "Gunny"? He passed away last year, I think, at ... 14? 15? and was active and competitive in agility until he was nearly 12.
> 
> No, they're not a breed to look for if you want a multi-MACH, super competitive-at-the-national-level. They're not going to be a good match for anyone who competes outdoors frequently, either, I'd imagine. But other than the amount of bone they've got, I can't imagine that those concerns wouldn't apply to Bostons, too.


I thought Bostons were actually known for being quite athletic.. ?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My boss' boston is very athletic, can go for hours. She takes her on hikes and the dog will play fetch endlessly. The only time she has an issue is when its really hot out. She is a rescue though and has more of a muzzle than any of the bostons I've seen in conformation shows. Another just started at work who came from a puppy mill and same thing, she can go go go, but also has a longer muzzle.


----------



## mjustus68 (Mar 30, 2013)

I do. I have one... he is the most loving, friendly,most playul animal ive ever owned. He brings me joy and love. I would highly recomend one for anyone who wants to be loved by their dog.


----------

